# Anybody follow the Holland league?



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I'm sure the title isn't grammatically correct, but does anyone know of a league or a team called Polynom Giants of Holland?


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> I'm sure the title isn't grammatically correct, but does anyone know of a league or a team called Polynom Giants of Holland?


They're a team in the first division. They have three American's on the team, and they're based in Roosendaal. I'm currently posted in The Hague, so if there is anything you'd like to know about the team I can try and help. Why are you interested in them?

Here's a link to their Eurobasket site


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I have a friend that told me he was signed to play there. I wasn't sure if he was talking about a league or a team. He was born and grew up in America, but has Nigerian parents and a Nigerian passport, so he could not be considered American for Euro league purposes. I didn't see him on that roster, but he recently signed. I did do a search and found he has a player page- http://www.usbasket.com/USAplayer.asp?PlayerID=46697. 

Get out and watch him, great defender and shooter.


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> He was born and grew up in America, but has Nigerian parents and a Nigerian passport, so he could not be considered American for Euro league purposes..


I belive the rule in euroleague with foreigners has more to do with non-EU players than non-American players. So he'll eat up one foreign spot in the team with Nigerian passport.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I saw that he is now listed on their roster.

If anyone goes to a game let me know.


----------



## oggdog (Mar 11, 2006)

That guy's a total stiff. Dosen't eve start in one of the worst leagues in europe. Most of those african guys are complete garbage and couldn't even cut it in the nba. Hollanders don't even play or watch bball, they play football, i.e. soccer. They bring some people on the team from the u.s. but even the u.s. players stink. It's the holland league afterall. 

Anyway that african guy that's not from the u.s. is a total stiff too. Will never make it even over there. 

A guy that's a total stud and who should be brought over, has a great body, is strong etc. is, 
kaspars berzins from latvia. He totally dominates. He's like andris biedrins only more strong. If he wasn't under contract a year ago he would have been drafted. He has a bit of a meanstreak too.




















http://www.fibaeurope.com/cid_f43ul....season_2006.roundID_4589.playerID_38676.html


----------



## TheHeff (May 28, 2003)

oggdog said:


> That guy's a total stiff. Dosen't eve start in one of the worst leagues in europe. Most of those african guys are complete garbage and couldn't even cut it in the nba. Hollanders don't even play or watch bball, they play football, i.e. soccer. They bring some people on the team from the u.s. but even the u.s. players stink. It's the holland league afterall.
> 
> Anyway that african guy that's not from the u.s. is a total stiff too. Will never make it even over there.
> 
> ...


wow it's always good to read such a classy post


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

oggdog said:


> That guy's a total stiff. Dosen't eve start in one of the worst leagues in europe. Most of those african guys are complete garbage and couldn't even cut it in the nba. *Hollanders* don't even play or watch bball, they play football, i.e. soccer. They bring some people on the team from the u.s. but even the u.s. players stink. It's the holland league afterall.
> 
> Anyway that african guy that's not from the u.s. is a total stiff too. Will never make it even over there.
> 
> ...


1: Hollanders!?

2: You have obviously never seen this guy play, so how can you judge how good a player he is?


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

oggdog said:


> That guy's a total stiff. Dosen't eve start in one of the worst leagues in europe. Most of those african guys are complete garbage and couldn't even cut it in the nba. Hollanders don't even play or watch bball, they play football, i.e. soccer. They bring some people on the team from the u.s. but even the u.s. players stink. It's the holland league afterall.
> 
> Anyway that african guy that's not from the u.s. is a total stiff too. Will never make it even over there.


I doubt you have any knowledge at all about the Dutch league. I was posted there for 2 years, and to say that "hollanders" don't even play or watch basketball is extremely ignorant. Sure, the main sport is football, but the same can be said for every other country in the world. Nobody's comparing it to the NBA, as we all know it's not at the same level (besides you). I played over there for the last 2 years, and not everyone stinks. Lots of us go on to play Division 1 or other basketball.

I'm not Dutch so I have little bias towards them, but they're starting to produce some good players. Lots of tall people to groom once the sport starts to grow a bit more. Most of the top teams recruit anyways, from ex-D1 players to other EU players.

With posts like your previous one you're just proving how ignorant and unfounded your claims are. If you're going to make such idiotic claims, at least support your information with how you know it, or why you're believe that garbage.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

oggdog said:


> That guy's a total stiff. Dosen't eve start in one of the worst leagues in europe. Most of those african guys are complete garbage and couldn't even cut it in the nba. Hollanders don't even play or watch bball, they play football, i.e. soccer. They bring some people on the team from the u.s. but even the u.s. players stink. It's the holland league afterall.
> 
> Anyway that african guy that's not from the u.s. is a total stiff too. Will never make it even over there.
> 
> ...


I have seen and played with him countless of times. He's extremely athletic and hardly a stiff. I'm guessing you have no idea what you are talking about. Considering: a) he started b) he's not even african, he was born and raised in America and qualifies as African because he has a Nigerian passport.


----------

